# Good luck to all you this week.



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I saw this and it kinda made me laugh. Second time I have ever hunted Muzzle loaders. I just hope I can get a shot. I luv this time of year.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

...and if there happens to be an elk or two nearby; I'd really like to bag me one of them as well!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy big buck batman.
I think I just might be able to go on the opener.
There was a very good chance I was going to miss it but things have worked out at the last minute and I'm going to go shoot a couple rounds in the morning before I go to work. 
I'm only going to take Wed. off and maybe hunt Friday afternoon and Saturday.


----------

